# IVF Drugs! Why do some GP's say they will fund drugs and some not??



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi 

I hear a lot of girls saying their GP will fund their IVF drugs on a private cycle, my GP said (nearly a couple of years ago) that GP's used to be able to prescribe the IVF drugs for patients but that they are now NOT ALLOWED TO which she said was a shame but what can she do!!!

But then I keep reading about ladies getting their drugs through their GP and just paying the actual IVF cost themselves.  Has my GP just cleverley shifted the blame to fob me off because she doesn't want to fund them through her practice 

How do I find out?

I have just had after a 4 and a half year wait and lots of begging    had my one free IVF go at the Chaucer, and unfortunately it failed, but I would like to try again and wondered if there was any way of helping me with the financial side with the drugs cost. 

Is my GP allowed to fund my drugs, and just doesn't want to? 
Why are some GP's funding  IVF drugs and some not 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, as IVF is very financially draining and any saving would really help 

Thanks so much for reading  

Babydust to you all


Love

Wendy K


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its down to your PCT and your GP's interpretation of what the PCT tell them.

Some GP's wont pay for stim drugs - but will pay for non stimulatory... I guess every little helps.

Tony
x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I think some GP's are just more 'looser' than others iykwim!  I'd recommend going back to your GP with a list of exact drugs / dosage and asking if there's anyway you can get any of the drugs on a NHS prescription... as Tony says, with any luck you might get the drugs you need apart from the 'stims'?
My Dr's (also in Kent) has always put the drugs I've needed on NHS prescription for me but that's always been for FET's... I haven't asked about fresh cycle drugs, but I'd immagine in worse case situation I would just need to get hold of the 'stims' myself.  Please feel free to being up my situation with your GP as really we should both come under the same rules.
Good luck,
Helen x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

My GP has offered to pay - he has told me that he does not have anyone else going through fertility treatment - not sure if I am just lucky, they allow it or he feels sorry for me! 

Carrie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Tony says, it really is down to your local PCT as to whether they will fund drugs on NHS if you're undergoing private treatment. Unfortunately, as with many things relating to IVF and NHS it really is a postcode lottery.

I live in SE London and come under LB of Bromley and our PCT allows 2 funded treatments of IVF on NHS...however, you can convert this to getting the drugs on NHS prescription and if we do need the NHS treatment then we will have to pay for the drugs ourselves (we should reach top of NHS waiting list in next few months but we're paying again privately in meantime).

We were very lucky that GP wrote prescription for my full IVF cycle drugs as well as both FETs. I spoke to our local PCT and they said that the FET drugs don't count as they do not include the full IVF drugs...so we're hoping GP will fund our IVF drugs again when we start treatment in April. We're also lucky in that our private consultant also does NHS in same area so knows the in's and out's of both !!

I would contact your local PCT directly as they are the ones who will have set out the criteria for your area. Here's the link to search for your PCT...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

Good luck 
Natasha

/links


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Thankyou for all your kind replies  

I have the short protocol so don't use d/reg drugs and and gp didn't see why they should prescribe me my heparin as I was having private treatment, and  my private consultant was looking after me. So other than that I think that only leaves Cetrotide and Ovitrelle and Cyclogest, are you saying that I can get these through my GP as long as I pay for my stim drugs (stims are main expense) but if I could get the rest it would help a bit? 

Wendy K


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

It would still be down to your local PCT as to whether you were entitled to those other drugs as many GPs will class cyclogest, cetrocide, ovitrelle etc as fertility drugs.

I really think you need to speak directly with your local PCT as they will be able to tell you exactly what their criteria is and what you are (and are not) entitled to...because PCTs vary so much it would be difficult to say what you were allowed under yours.

I can get all the drugs, including clexane, prednisolone etc etc because our local PCT allows it....some will, some won't.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all
Just been reading some of the threads on funding issue.  Has anyone every been offered funding for drugs for treatment privately in NI, Royal fertility clinic.  As with many others i was not aware that GP may be able to help.  
Also has anyone every been able to claim a refund after private treatment?

Any help appreciated 
Thanks bron


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the info. Saving hard for a self funded ICSI cycle and I wrote to my GP after reading this thread and I have just received a reply today.
They say the will give me an NHS prescription for the drugs I require as long at they are in the BNF ( I hoping they will be!!)

Just wondered how it will work. Last time I got the drugs sent to me but a special company my clinic works with. But I'm guessing I won't be able to get these drugs ( Narfarlin, Puragon and Pregnil) at the local chemist?!

Does anyone know how this works? Also do clinics mind if you get the drugs on NHS prescription?  I am a NHS clinic but have used my 1 free go 

Any advice would be greatly received xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

I had all my drugs funded for me by my GP he told me he has a good budget and was more than happy to help.

Juicy.. whats BNF ??


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.bnf.org/bnf/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

